# VGOD Elite RDTA



## CMMACKEM (26/9/17)

I hope that I have just found my first RDTA.

Damn interesting deck!

https://officialvgod.com/elite-rdta.html


*Specifications:*

VGOD engraved Elite RDTA shield
Top mount oneway fill port
4ml tank capacity
Vacuum wicking system
Hybrid friendly protruding gold plated 510 pin
24mm Diameter
46mm (less 510) Height
*Build Deck:*

Dual posts, 2mm hole
Finger tight nut, Philips or flat
Post hole spacing, ID 11mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/17)

You post very interesting gear @CMMACKEM 
Thanks

Allow me to put in an image from that link you provided above




Looks very interesting indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (26/9/17)

Oh this might be my first rdta. After i get the vgod elite mech. It seems as thou this and the vgod elite mech might be a very good pair to own.  The want for this combo now is big. Very very big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/9/17)

So $44.95 on the VGOD site so I reckon R600 - R800 retail?


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

CMMACKEM said:


> So $44.95 on the VGOD site so I reckon R600 - R800 retail?



That will be amazing if the retailers will keep it at this price but seeing that it is a vgod product i recon it will be round about R1200. But lets wait and see.

I am already preping the wife for the mech and rdta buy.


----------



## CMMACKEM (29/9/17)

antonherbst said:


> That will be amazing if the retailers will keep it at this price but seeing that it is a vgod product i recon it will be round about R1200. But lets wait and see.
> 
> I am already preping the wife for the mech and rdta buy.



It will be my first RTDA 

My Reload was more or less on par with the original VGOD RDTA when it came to flavor. Saying that the VGOD did not have the complex DNA SSFC that I have in my Reload.

I am hoping that this will blow the Reload away.


----------



## Faheem 'Zyzz' Khan (30/9/17)

Oooh I'm interested in this. I've got my vgod elite mech, just needed the perfect atty to complete it and I think I've found it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (30/9/17)

Love the look of this! The only problem I have with rdta’s is that every single one I’ve tried, GUZZLES juice, I dunno if it was my wicking maybe but they were never easy on the juice.

Love that middle tube on this one that makes filling a lot easier!

Looker of note also!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Love the look of this! The only problem I have with rdta’s is that every single one I’ve tried, GUZZLES juice, I dunno if it was my wicking maybe but they were never easy on the juice.
> 
> Love that middle tube on this one that makes filling a lot easier!
> 
> Looker of note also!



As long as the flavor is there bro, it can guzzle it all.

I am overly hyped for this.


----------



## brukutu (15/12/17)

Running it now. Great RDTA. 

No issues leaking.......uses ALOT of juice, flavor is awesome. Easy to wick. 

Cons:
No single coil mode
No adjustable air 
No aftermarket drip tips

Pros:
No leaks
Amazing falvor
Quite airflow 
Nice filling method.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

